# Top Bar Hive plans



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone have or know where I can find some good plans to build a TBH? I not planning on going to these but would like to have one in yard to mess with. Thanks


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

PM me your e mail address and I will send you a copy of my design.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm
Best, quickest, & cheapest I have found


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

rtoney said:


> Best, quickest, & cheapest I have found


Agreed. Built two previously on different designs... gave one away and donated the other. 

I very much like the Kenyan top bar design and it was a snap to build. My only modification was a slot for a boardman feeder. Currently being enjoyed by a colony of bees, six tomato plants, and a neighborhood stray cat who enjoys playing "swat the bees."


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been thinking of making a slot to slide SHB traps in and out of without opening the hive up.
I have 3 now and when I get a call for a swarm or cutout I will buy the material and build a new one in a couple of hours.


----------



## 6470zzy (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.biobees.com/build-a-beehive-free-plans.php

Here is one that many seem to build.

Cheers


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

Does the Kenyon design have a follower board? I didn't see that mentioned in Michael's description.


----------



## 6470zzy (Mar 13, 2012)

Check out these plans for the Kenyan Top Bar Hive and yes there are follower boards.

http://www.biobees.com/build-a-beehive-free-plans.php

Cheers


----------

